# Blank Drilling



## BoswellMoore@knology (May 25, 2014)

Just getting started, really just getting set up to get started.  I see there are two main ways to drill a blank, Drill press and on the lathe.  No drill press so going for the lathe method.  Not concerned with set up time, just a hobby and that is part of the fun to me.  Good man gave me a 7mm bit.  Drill chuck seems essential in the tail stock.  I see these jaws that seem to mount to a face plate for holding the blank.  Am I understanding this right or are these for something else?


----------



## ed4copies (May 25, 2014)

That is called a "scroll chuck"  or a "utility chuck", usually about four inches diameter.

Penn State has many that are less expensive than the "big names".  There are other good sources, but you are going to spend about a hundred bucks to get a functional one, double that for the really good ones, triple for the "big names".

I use mine several times a week, but I do "unusual" pens often.


----------



## MikeinSC (May 26, 2014)

Keep an eye on Craigslist for a drill press. I've bought two near perfect examples off CL for a total of $80. The one i use for drilling has a light and laser sights. Paid $45 for it.  Get a drill press vise from Lowes for $15 and you'll make things a bit easier by having a dedicated machine.


----------



## Whaler (May 26, 2014)

You can get set up for drilling on the lathe for much less than you can buy a decent drill press for and in the end you will be happier.

Here is a real good starter chuck which will take all of the Nova jaw sets. NOVA 1" x 8 TPI Midi Chuck - Power Lathe Chucks - Amazon.com

The blank drilling jaw set. NOVA 6034 Pen Plus Jaws - Woodworking Project Kits - Amazon.com

A drill chuck. PSI Woodworking Products TM32KL Keyless 1/2-Inch Drill Chuck with a 2 MT Mount - Lathe Turning Tools - Amazon.com

I put this together assuming that you have a #2 Morse taper and a 1x8 thread on the headstock.


----------



## sbell111 (May 26, 2014)

Whaler said:


> You can get set up for drilling on the lathe for much less than you can buy a decent drill press for and in the end you will be happier.


I have to disagree with the 'happier' part.  While there are many people that happily drill on the lathe, there are also loads of threads where people discuss problems that they have with it.

At the end of the day, the drill press is purpose built to drill things.  There isn't a tool in the shop that is better at this task.


----------



## Whaler (May 26, 2014)

sbell111 said:


> Whaler said:
> 
> 
> > You can get set up for drilling on the lathe for much less than you can buy a decent drill press for and in the end you will be happier.
> ...



Well lets put it this way I am so happy drilling on the lathe that I sold my DP and haven't regretted it.


----------



## sbell111 (May 26, 2014)

Whaler said:


> sbell111 said:
> 
> 
> > Whaler said:
> ...


Interesting, although I can't imagine doing that given that the drill press is handy for much more than making pens.  My old one was earning it's keep long before we started making pens.

In other words, the mere fact that you are happier drilling on the lathe and not only even owning a drill press doesn't mean that everyone would be any more than it is true that all turners prefer a CA finish or believe that TBC is the cat's pajamas.


----------



## ChrisN (May 26, 2014)

If I would have a drill press, I would probably use it for ~90% of my blank drilling, along with many other things I wish I had a drill press for now. The lathe offers good precision for segmented blanks and the like, but I am sure a drill press would be faster for nearly all other blanks, besides being useful for many other projects. But, I do not have a drill press, and I am happy with my pen blank drilling chuck from PSI. It was far cheaper to get set up using the lathe, but a drill press is one of the items on my wishlist.


----------



## Old Codger (May 26, 2014)

As of this date, I'm VERY pleased with drilling pen blanks on my lathe rather than a drill press!  I've tried and checked every method other pen turners have suggested on my drill press and finally gave up and moved to using a set of Nova Pen turning jaws to drill my blanks.  Worked perfectly the first time and several times since then, sooo i've switched...  Regrettably, I've 'wasted' $50 or more on an expensive drill blank drilling jig (anyone want to buy it???) and should have gone with my gut instinct and purchased the Nova jaws first...  If you've got a lathe (and you must to turn pen blanks...) why use a pen blank jig?  I'm confused and out $50+...
Safe turning to you all!


----------



## sbell111 (May 26, 2014)

Old Codger said:


> As of this date, I'm VERY pleased with drilling pen blanks on my lathe rather than a drill press!  I've tried and checked every method other pen turners have suggested on my drill press and finally gave up and moved to using a set of Nova Pen turning jaws to drill my blanks.  Worked perfectly the first time and several times since then, sooo i've switched...  Regrettably, I've 'wasted' $50 or more on an expensive drill blank drilling jig (anyone want to buy it???) and should have gone with my gut instinct and purchased the Nova jaws first...  If you've got a lathe (and you must to turn pen blanks...) why use a pen blank jig?  I'm confused and out $50+...
> Safe turning to you all!



I'm lost as to why people cannot drill with a drill press.  It seems that it is much more work to properly center the blank on the lathe than the drill press.

Some mysteries will never be solved, I guess.


----------



## Whaler (May 26, 2014)

sbell111 said:


> Old Codger said:
> 
> 
> > As of this date, I'm VERY pleased with drilling pen blanks on my lathe rather than a drill press!  I've tried and checked every method other pen turners have suggested on my drill press and finally gave up and moved to using a set of Nova Pen turning jaws to drill my blanks.  Worked perfectly the first time and several times since then, sooo i've switched...  Regrettably, I've 'wasted' $50 or more on an expensive drill blank drilling jig (anyone want to buy it???) and should have gone with my gut instinct and purchased the Nova jaws first...  If you've got a lathe (and you must to turn pen blanks...) why use a pen blank jig?  I'm confused and out $50+...
> ...




I had no trouble drilling on the DP but I found it easier to center the blank for lathe drilling, changing drilling speeds was more convenient and runout was less of a problem. 
I get the impression that you have never tried drilling on the lathe, give it a try sometime you might be surprised.


----------



## Jim Burr (May 26, 2014)

Fact is that the lathe is much more accurate, in speed, angle and rate/feed control. A drill press has a great place in the shop...can't do with out mine.


----------



## sbell111 (May 26, 2014)

Jim Burr said:


> Fact is that the lathe is much more accurate, in speed, angle and rate/feed control. A drill press has a great place in the shop...can't do with out mine.



It's fine that we disagree.


----------



## GRMiller (May 26, 2014)

To answer your question you got the right idea.  Check out you tube for videos to watch and it will help you out a lot.  I use my lathe and all my drill press set up collects dust but thats my choice.  Take use of the library there is butt load info there also.  I not able to turn at this time but I seem to find myself watching you tube videos and ones from suppliers.  Everything from 12 cent pen to sharpening my tools.


----------



## ossaguy (May 26, 2014)

The reason that I stopped drilling on the drill press was because it's travel is barely 2 inches,and I'd have to stop,crank up the table,then finish it,and it didn't work so well that way. If I had a full sized one with like 5 inches of travel so it can be done in one pass,I'll bet I would have liked it more.

Now I like turning the blanks to 3/4,or 5/8 round so I can see more of the real figure in the blank,so I can plan out how I want the pen to look.Then I use my PSI collet chuck to hold the round blank.This has worked great.

Steve


----------



## Joe S. (May 26, 2014)

As you can see, some topics start little fights around here. :biggrin:

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## BSea (May 28, 2014)

I have a drill press, and I use it often.  But I drill on the lathe.  I agree with ossaguy. If I had a full sized DP with 4+ inches of travel, I'd probably use it for blanks.  I have the larger Benchtop DP, but it doesn't have enough travel for drilling without raising the table.  So unless you want to invest in a full size DP, I think you'll be happier drilling on the lathe.

However, 1 thing you might consider is to get a collet chuck and a set of collets. I round my blanks 1st, then put them in a collet for drilling. This eliminates the need for a set of jaws for your chuck.  Changing collets is much faster than changing jaws on a chuck.  That is unless you have a dedicated chuck for drilling.

There are lots of ways to get the job done.  And everyone has their preference.  None are wrong as long as you enjoy the journey.  Have fun!!


----------

